# The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000022)



## AliAR (Feb 1, 2010)

After loggin in i get

explorer.exe The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000022). click ok to close the application.

trying to start task manager i get the same error.

I can run windows 7 in Safe mode 
but after looking into the issue further any program ran is met by thie error: The application was unable to start correctly (0xc0000022). Click OK to close the application which includes explorer.exe taskmgr.exe and then stops without displaying the desktop 

ctl - alt - del does work and will let me reboot, shutdown etc.


Solution: (thanks to Ricky777 @microsoft answers)

Issue related to CA Internet Suite. 
log into "safe mode" and uninstalled the entire suite.
restart computer.


ps. i did do a search and not come up with an answer hence posting, my searching skill are very newb though.


----------

